# pit boss vertical pellet smoker takes FOREVER to cook



## pbacksport (Jul 3, 2020)

i bought this and yes, i do open the door every couple hours (3 or 4 maybe) for 30 seconds to top off the water.



			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pit-Boss-Pro-Series-1322-sq-in-Mahogany-Pellet-Smoker/1000601259
		


i've had electric smokers in the past that work just fine.  i  just don't get it with this one.  i have temp probes in the meat and in the oven and i'm not seeing drastic temp swings.  a 4lb pork shoulder literally took 17 hours.  some bacon wrapped hard boiled eggs? try 3 hours.  chicken breast? 7 hours to bring to temp.

i have read some things here about the water pan being too restrictive, but does anyone have any experience with this thing?  getting frustrated.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 4, 2020)

Have you verified the temp of the smoker?


----------



## pbacksport (Jul 4, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Have you verified the temp of the smoker?


Yes. I bought a 6 probe third party thermometer that I use for the meat and the internal temp of the oven. The "actual" displayed on the smoker control panel is consistently 20 degrees higher than it states, so a setting of 225 pretty much floats from 235 to 245


----------



## boykjo (Jul 4, 2020)

First I would check your remote therms by placing them in boiling water and then an ice bath to check 212 and 32 degrees. Then verify the chamber with the remote probes. Even remote probes can be off. It doesn't make sense your chamber temps are reading good and a 4 lb butt is taking 17 hrs to cook.

Boykjo


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

My PB electric takes a while for temp to recover after opening door (so I try to refrain) and the water pan does restrict temp a bit.  BUT I’d expect a pellet burner to not be as affected by this.


----------



## Hog (Jul 4, 2020)

pbacksport said:


> i bought this and yes, i do open the door every couple hours (3 or 4 maybe) for 30 seconds to top off the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im running into the same problem with my Pit Boss electric vertical smoker, however I am also seeing 20 temperature swings. 7 hours to smoke ckicken and not quite done, had to finish it off in microwave. Crazy!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jul 4, 2020)

I would try to add some ceramic or stone to the chamber to retain heat or insulate the chamber

My 2 cents

Boykjo


----------



## pbacksport (Jul 4, 2020)

Good thought. I'll poke around for ideas on insulating the chamber


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

Hog said:


> Im running into the same problem with my Pit Boss electric vertical smoker, however I am also seeing 20 temperature swings. 7 hours to smoke ckicken and not quite done, had to finish it off in microwave. Crazy!!!!


Actually, 20* swings are pretty great for non-PID controllers. The time is a bit of a mystery though ... mine is Series 3 analog and I just crank all the way up since I need higher temp for chicken anyway. That runs 250 for a while, then ramps up to 260-270 when the meat warms up. Last batch of thighs took maybe 3 hr to 170 then finished in a 450 oven for a few minutes.


----------



## pbacksport (Jul 5, 2020)

i think my issue may be related to being paranoid about the water pan.  yesterday i put turkey thighs, mac and cheese, and bacon wrapped stuffed peppers on there.  within 2 hours everything was totally done.  i didn't open it once and the water pan was empty.

i guess i'll keep experimenting with/without water.


----------



## Dr. Dobbins (Jul 12, 2020)

I have found raising the water tray from the lowest rack up to the second or third rack helps a lot with this. The remote probe placement is also important, if it is to close to any wall or front glass you will find it reports a hotter temperature than over the water pan, experiment with your remot probe placement to get a good idea where the hot/cold spots are on the smoker. I find anything over the water pan is a cold spot.


----------

